# The Fable Thread



## mac1 (Nov 10, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<********WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILERS******>>>>>>>>>​

So much to discuss.​​
I start the ball rolling.​​
_*How did you guys play the game?*_ I choose good over evil, but I am going to play through it again and make all the evil choices.​​
*What was your best chicken kick?* I am over 39 yards now.​​
*Did you get anything from Avo/Skorm?* I havent done anything in Skorm yet as I am doing all the good stuff, but I got time taken off my age and a new title of Paladin from the temple of Avo.​


----------



## Blue Mythril (Nov 11, 2004)

Argh, I want this game. my brother was playing it (evil of course) and he just got me hooked I guess. I'm really curious to see how it is, playability and all that...
How'd you find it overall Bigmac? What style would you best describe it as?


----------



## Devillishgirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Alright....we just got an xbox two days ago and everyone who knows me says I'll love this game.  I'm assuming that you highly recommend it Bigmacscanlan(ok, is there anything shorter to call you or should I just stick with Bigmac?)?


----------



## aftermath (Nov 14, 2004)

I of course had to test just how evil you can be. And it goes pretty far. LOL. I havent really played the stroy of the game, I was just leveling a character for a friend there the other day for a few hours. I  puttered about the world killings guards to raise my evil and xp. 

But longest kick, i think was 29 yards but im not sure. For xmas break I'm gonna sit down and beat the game, then hand the controller to someone else. 

should be great fun


----------



## mac1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Argh, I want this game. my brother was playing it (evil of course) and he just got me hooked I guess. I'm really curious to see how it is, playability and all that...
> How'd you find it overall Bigmac? What style would you best describe it as?


In terms of style, its most definately an action RPG along the lines of the 3D Zelda games. The combat style is somwhat akin to the Legacy of Kain games, but the full integration of magics improves on that somewhat. You can develop many magics, from slowing down the course of time to draining an enemies lifeforce, and even the magics you choose affect how good or evil you become.

In terms of playability, I was say its amongst the most immersive RPG titles I have played. In terms of its length, its quite short compared to the likes of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, I finished it (including all the subquests) in about 23 hours, and that included a lot of random exploration and experimenting with the game engine. But the difference between Fable, and any other RPG I have played before, is that immediately upon finishing it, I continued to play it, and now intend to play through again. At no point in the 20 odd hours does it ever feel samey, and even repeating sections when you mess them up feels enjoyable.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Devillishgirl said:
			
		

> Alright....we just got an xbox two days ago and everyone who knows me says I'll love this game. I'm assuming that you highly recommend it Bigmacscanlan(ok, is there anything shorter to call you or should I just stick with Bigmac?)?


Yep, I highly recommend it! I have a friend who's played about 2 hours of it around mine, and is now considering getting an x-box especially. It really is that good!

Yep, bigmac is fine


----------



## mac1 (Dec 5, 2004)

I found this online, its pretty interesting.

Part 1



> -----------------Fable: Secrets and Conspiracies FAQ-----------------
> 
> 
> Contents:
> ...


----------



## mac1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Part 2



> -The Sand Goose
> 
> Many players believe there to be a boat somewhere in Fable called the
> Sand Goose. NPCs in the game make comment about this boat and so did Big Blue
> ...


----------



## maverick418 (Jul 15, 2005)

Alright, I sent an email to the makers of fable, and i am hopefully going to be getting information on Dragon Cliff. Ill be sure to get back to you guys on this one.


----------



## maverick418 (Jul 15, 2005)

Alright, my brother and i are looking for clues and hints to find out if there actually is a dragon cliff. In the game, The Sand Goose is mentioned. We learned that in the beginning of the game, when you find the man that is cheating on his wife with that other women, he calls her, "his little sand goose". which is the name of the ship that supposedly takes you do dragon island. Now after thinking about it, later in the game, you meet a women who lost her husband at sea. Well that women looks exactly like the women that the man in the beginning of the game, call his little sand goose. I think that the fisherman/pirate who was lost at sea, was possibly on the sand goose...just a guess. 
We also saw that in the beginning of the game, when you just get out of apprenticship with the guild, there are quest, for hook coast, knothole glade, and the cullis gate. It doesnt let you go there becasue your renown is not high enough. all three of those quest go away whenyou talk to maze outside of the tavern in bowerstone south. So if your looking to go to those quest early, what you have to do is get much renown BEFORE you go talk to maze at the guild. what you can do is the first quest with the bee, and then show off that trophie in bowerstone south and the guild to get a lot of renown. If you want, before you talk to maze, you can make your way to oakvale early and show off your trophy there. then you might get renowned enough to go to hook coast early. and possible find there, the sand goose. (to understand what i am talking about, read the updates that bigmac put about dragon cliff.) (and killing people gives you renown as well) and my game website will give updates and more information that i might recieve. website is: http://www.cheatfreakonline.tk/


----------



## maverick418 (Jul 16, 2005)

how did you guys get the priest in the temple of avo to follow you


----------



## maverick418 (Jul 21, 2005)

alright yall, breakthrough on the dragon cliff!!! Big Blue Box studios said that there was a continuing to the game, you just had to find it...

And i did find the scimitar just now...


----------



## wookie (Jul 21, 2005)

*Fable is small in comparison to knights of the old republic playing this was the highlight of my time as an xbox owner.*


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 21, 2005)

They are now doing another Fable game.  It will be for the PC as well as the x-box
check it out (pc version)


----------



## hockey582004 (Aug 4, 2005)

ok, im new to the threads here, and i may be wrong when i speak, but I believe that the dragon cliffs can be accessed without a stupid modded X and can be done. i wish there where more clues, but that would make it easy. if anyone has any special advice please help me out, I've sat down for days and tried to figure out this "riddle" in the game, and just keep comin up short. if anyone would like to try to find the clues over, or anyone knows anything special outside of every basic trick plz let me know. O, why is the celler to the tavern in bowerstone locked?    Maverick, wat did blue box say exactly???


----------



## hockey582004 (Aug 4, 2005)

anouther quick question i got is does anyone know wat happens to your sister, and has anyone played far beyond the "end game" scene???


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 9, 2005)

This game is awesome, Just got the other day and must say for a console RPG it is excellent, love the good / evil thing, am currently playing evil which is fun and already starting to grow horns hehe.  Ridles etc sound interesting will have to watch out for any clues while playing thorugh.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2006)

I was as evil as you can possibly be I just ransacked villages all the time after I had finished it.

As for my chicken record: 56. 23 I kicked it off a cliff lol


----------



## tyler (Aug 7, 2006)

hockey582004 said:
			
		

> ok, im new to the threads here, and i may be wrong when i speak, but I believe that the dragon cliffs can be accessed without a stupid modded X and can be done. i wish there where more clues, but that would make it easy. if anyone has any special advice please help me out, I've sat down for days and tried to figure out this "riddle" in the game, and just keep comin up short. if anyone would like to try to find the clues over, or anyone knows anything special outside of every basic trick plz let me know. O, why is the celler to the tavern in bowerstone locked? Maverick, wat did blue box say exactly???


 they can be accessed without a modded x-box ive been to the dragon cliff area


uve been to the dragon cliff area dont u hate it b/c u have to crouch/sneak walk to it

u need to wait till the statue in look out point is pointing at bowerstone when it is the tavern celler door gets unlocked. and in greatwood a treasure chest appears.    

I also have somthin to add about the clues doesn there is a tree out side of the guild wit red writing on it and the rocks its on have the life sucky spell on dem also there is lanterns hanging from it u pass buy it every day when u walk to the guild i think its the gallows tree and i think dat is another way to get into the dragoin cliff or some other secret area


----------

